# microbevel tips?



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Got some hard gyutos that be micro chippy think to hard vegetables board contact or to hard board.

Want to put a micro bevel on them there 50/50 bevels now. Im a lefty wich side shal the microbevel be at?

Seen johns sharpening videoes 384882 times i think so hehe


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

left side if you employ my method

-Jon


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok thankx


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

And btw john kudos for the best videoes i have fund ever on sharpening


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

mrbushido said:


> And btw john kudos for the best videoes i have fund ever on sharpening


thanks... glad you like them


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

To bad you aint holding sharpening classes here in norway hehe


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

And btw john it helped havent got a chip since thnx!!!! 

Btw why do you find that micro beveling on both sides hinders performance?

Onely microed one side and got god result but wont bother one other side because i trust you but just courios and want to learn as much as possible im sharpening  also wich bevel do you john consider sharpest? 50/50 but with flat bevel or with one micro bevel er or several micro beverals? 

Sorry for so many questions!!


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

@jbroida


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

mrbushido said:


> And btw john it helped havent got a chip since thnx!!!!
> 
> Btw why do you find that micro beveling on both sides hinders performance?
> 
> ...


its a higher inclusive angle, and thus effects edge sharpness and geometry more

also, there are a lot of things that contribute to the feeling of "sharpness"... for example, grit refinement, thinness behind the edge, thinness at the edge, how clean the edge is, etc. It depends on what you are looking for from "sharp". Do you want a knife that moves through food easily? This is a function of BOTH edge refinement and good burr removal along with how thin the knife is behind the edge. However, the geometry behind the edge also effects food release, so its a cost/benefit analysis thing.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok think i understand any tips for future fun and sharpness? Playing with a tojiro shirogami gyuto and a victorinox 22cm chefs knife  

Hmm any steps to go trough to ensure im getting max out of the knives sort off say? 

And is fun to always learn :-D


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

neither of those will benefit from a microbevel as a function of hardness and blade geometry... unless you're thinning the hell out of the tojiro or something


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okey whys that? And have thinned the tojiro pretty much yes behind the edge. And thinned the victorinox a little behind the edge.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

microbevels are intended to achieve the following things (not necessarily all of them, but at least one, if not a combination of a couple or more):

-maintaining extremely thin geometry on a knife that could not otherwise handle it

-reduce chipping in super hard steels

-increase stability in larger carbide steels (especially at low sharpening angles)

-improve edge retention at a cost of maximum sharpness

The tojiro is a medium hardness version of white #2 steel and is not particularly thin behind the edge. The victorinox is softer steel and even thicker geometry behind the edge.

Here is an example of very thin behind the edge:





  








img_0125_1.jpg




__
jbroida


__
Jul 18, 2014


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Aha i got my tojiro pretty thin but not that thin. Thnx good learn :-D


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Btw sexy pic that edge is amazing what knife is it?


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Jon,
Thanks for taking the time to answer.
Mr Bushido is not the only one who appreciates this info.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

kevpenbanc said:


> Jon,
> Thanks for taking the time to answer.
> Mr Bushido is not the only one who appreciates this info.


no prob


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Jbroida hva knife is it on the pic?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

if its ok, id rather avoid talking about the knife... this isnt about stuff i sell, just about sharpening


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okey i understand and respect that  just loved the pic hehe


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

kevpenbanc said:


> Jon,
> Thanks for taking the time to answer.
> Mr Bushido is not the only one who appreciates this info.


That's so true!

Also I am not sure Jon may know how much his sharing info and helpful tips are sooooooo appreciated, but they certainly are.

Thanks Jon


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Far as a micro bevel goes for me is usually only on very thin behind the edge and asymetrical etc and it does seem to be a compromise between absolute sharpness and longevity of the edge. Personally it is a fair compromise as it does seem to extend sharpening a good amount of time (for me etc) and also seems to reduce time between touch up or steeling etc. 

Guess I'm going to pay closer attention in the future now as have not given this much thought in a while.


----------

